
Ask HN: how do you organize your startup research? - yid
Interesting people, competitors, OSS projects, commercial libraries, third-party services, design and marketing ideas, notes on investors, potential future use cases -- what do you use to organize it all?
======
joeclark77
I write my notes in cursive, so none of you Millenial whippersnappers will be
able to read them.

~~~
khnd
this made me lol. thank you.

------
soneca
I am not all that diligent, but I just use Instapaper. Save all the relevant
links (the link itself will say to me if it is a competitor that I must keep
an eye, an interesting prospect, a tip on sales, copywriting advice, a SaaS i
will want to use in the future).

At the most I separate into two generic folders: code and business.

------
beat
Paper is my first layer of organization. Just about everything that crosses my
mind winds up in Moleskine notebooks (large size, unlined). From there, it may
land in the cloud somewhere.

------
danielkyulee
I use Evernote and create various 'notes.'

Some notes I have include:

"Websites to absolutely remember" "Competitors" "Potential Advisors/Investors"
etc.

------
MortenK
I use CHM format, sometimes exported to HTML if need be. I use
www.helpndoc.com for the purpose.

------
yid
I'll start the conversation. The best tool I've found is an open-source tool
called Laverna: [http://laverna.cc](http://laverna.cc)

Self-hosting possible, Dropbox sync, tags+tasks+search, Markdown support,
clean UI.

------
kinj28
Try [http://teamgum.com](http://teamgum.com) it allows your entire team to
participate and organize.

------
dueprocess
Give AP4 Project Manager a try:
[https://www.ap4projectmanagers.com](https://www.ap4projectmanagers.com)

And then of course there is Basecamp.

